# Happy birthday Ken!



## snickerd3 (Dec 20, 2016)

Happy birthday!


----------



## NJmike PE (Dec 20, 2016)




----------



## matt267 PE (Dec 20, 2016)

Happy Birthday.

Hopefully it isn't too cold in Canada today.


----------



## Ken PE 3.1 (Dec 20, 2016)

matt267 PE said:


> Happy Birthday.Hopefully it isn't too cold in Canada today.


It's a balmy 20 degrees out. Thinking of heading to the beach after work.


----------



## User1 (Dec 20, 2016)

Happy birthday yo!


----------



## thekzieg (Dec 20, 2016)

Happy birthday!!


----------



## matt267 PE (Dec 20, 2016)

Ken PE 3.0 said:


> It's a balmy 20 degrees out. Thinking of heading to the beach after work.


Beach? I call BS. There aren't any beaches in OH.


----------



## Ken PE 3.1 (Dec 20, 2016)

matt267 PE said:


> > 33 minutes ago, Ken PE 3.0 said: It's a balmy 20 degrees out. Thinking of heading to the beach after work.
> 
> 
> Beach? I call BS. There aren't any beaches in OH.


http://metroparks.cc/lakeview_park.php


----------



## matt267 PE (Dec 20, 2016)

Ken PE 3.0 said:


> http://metroparks.cc/lakeview_park.php


That's a lake.


----------



## kevo_55 (Dec 20, 2016)

Happy birthday Ken!!!!


----------



## User1 (Dec 20, 2016)

matt267 PE said:


> > Just now, Ken PE 3.0 said: http://metroparks.cc/lakeview_park.php
> 
> 
> That's a lake.


Still technically a beach tho no?






Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## User1 (Dec 20, 2016)

Like how I snuck in that it's almost 50 degrees here? [emoji14]

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## Ken PE 3.1 (Dec 20, 2016)

matt267 PE said:


> > Just now, Ken PE 3.0 said: http://metroparks.cc/lakeview_park.php
> 
> 
> That's a lake.


No shit. [emoji6] , still has water and sand.


----------



## matt267 PE (Dec 20, 2016)

But you're missing the "ocean" part. But that's ok. It's your Birthday. You can be wrong for the day.


----------



## knight1fox3 (Dec 20, 2016)

Happy birthday from another fellow 12/20'er and EE! :thumbs:


----------



## FLBuff PE (Dec 20, 2016)

Happy birthday!


----------



## Ken PE 3.1 (Dec 20, 2016)

knight1fox3 said:


> Happy birthday from another fellow 12/20'er and EE! :thumbs:


Only the best EE's are 12/20'ers.


----------



## Ble_PE (Dec 20, 2016)

Happy birthday! :happybday:


----------



## akwooly (Dec 20, 2016)

Happy birthday Ken!  Go Browns!


----------



## Audi Driver P.E. (Dec 20, 2016)




----------



## envirotex (Dec 20, 2016)

Happy Birthday, K3PO!


----------



## Ken PE 3.1 (Dec 20, 2016)

envirotex said:


> Happy Birthday, K3PO!


K3PE.


----------



## JHW 3d (Dec 20, 2016)

HBD, Ken!

p.s. it must suck having a birthday this close to the holidays


----------



## Ken PE 3.1 (Dec 20, 2016)

JHW 3d said:


> HBD, Ken!p.s. it must suck having a birthday this close to the holidays


Yes it did and still does


----------



## P-E (Dec 25, 2016)

Oops missed two in one day.   Happy belated Birthday


----------



## Sapper PE LS (Dec 25, 2016)

Happy belated


----------

